# Building a Flying Lever Ghost



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice tutorial! I wish I could make graphics like that.

On the prop thread someone mentioned that some motors have a hard time moving a shaft vertically like this with some weight attached. An alternative could be to mount the mechanism with the motors horizontal, then run the ghost control strings thru some eye bolts in the ceiling and hang the ghost from there.
Should be less stress on the motor(s) that way.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Nice tutorial! I wish I could make graphics like that.
> 
> On the prop thread someone mentioned that some motors have a hard time moving a shaft vertically like this with some weight attached. An alternative could be to mount the mechanism with the motors horizontal, then run the ghost control strings thru some eye bolts in the ceiling and hang the ghost from there.
> Should be less stress on the motor(s) that way.


I believe the issue you're referring to is the ability of a motor to rotate a vertical shaft being based on the shaft's length and the amount of load being put upon it. That may all be true, but unlike an FCG, where all the load is placed on one motor, the load here is being split between three motors, which would require a pretty significant weight to thwart these motors. 

I don't know about the 12 VDC vent motors a lot of folks use here, but the microwave turntable motors are pretty robust. Most people use a styrofoam wig head for the head. I'm using a much heavier plastic skull with a light unit inside, plus 24' of cheesecloth are on the body and arms, and there's no problem.


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

I like it !!!!


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

I was looking to build the FCG,but this is a clever solution to all the fcg problems.
Great idea.


----------



## Fidelio (Jul 17, 2009)

This is a great idea ! Thanks for posting the "How To". Do you have a video of it in action ?


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

gr8 idea!

do you have a video?

for heavier props, mounting the motors horizontally & using a washer just like a traditional fcg should work

amk


----------



## Fidelio (Jul 17, 2009)

Did you use new wiper motors or get them from a salvage yard ? Do they all 3 need to be identical ?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Fidelio said:


> Did you use new wiper motors or get them from a salvage yard ? Do they all 3 need to be identical ?


Looks like Bruzilla used microwave motors in his, but I think the new vent motors that are talked about in a thread in this section would work as well since each one doesn't have to move that much weight.

A single wiper motor would be more than enough to make one of these work, but would probably move much too fast without some complicated modifications.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

annamarykahn said:


> gr8 idea!
> 
> do you have a video?
> 
> ...


Right, there are actually two differences between this and an FCG: the vertical mount and the three motors. Setting the whole thing up horizontally with three motors should still be simpler than a traditional rig, although it would take up almost as much space and need a way to attach it to the ceiling.


----------



## Fidelio (Jul 17, 2009)

Screaming Demons said:


> Looks like Bruzilla used microwave motors in his, but I think the new vent motors that are talked about in a thread in this section would work as well since each one doesn't have to move that much weight.


Sorry, had a brain fart. I know he said he used microwave motors. Any idea where to get them ?


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll guess the microwave motors came from a microwave...sorry I had to.

My guess would be garage sales & thrift stores for microwave parts, never count out craigs list as well.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Bumping this back up for newcomers to the forum. It's a great take on an old favorite.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks, and by the way microwave motors can be bought at any appliance parts store, ebay, appliance parts websites, etc.


----------

